# New Rep shop opened! Have a look!!



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

We were surprised to find a new rep shop opened right on our doorstep! Went to have a quick nose today and were pretty impressed. It opened on Saturday. Lovely big vivs with a few different species for sale. A few bits of equipment, and some very well priced vivs for sale too. All prices were very reasonable and the owners were friendly and super keen. Just what we need here. Makes a change from the other local stockists!!

If anyone fancies a nose, they are DK Exotics and they are on Market Place, Wisbech. Worth a visit I reckon. :2thumb:

Sam


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

postcode m8??


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

we went and had a look yesterday and to be honest we wasn't that impressed, 

but other feel free to go and have a look for yourself, the postcode is pe13 1dj, you will need to park in the carpark off the roundabout then walk thru past all the shops to come the the market square then it is right in the right hand corner.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know that area very well.. there really isnt a great deal around, so its a start. they will no doubt get better in time if they have a small few issues right now.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

You can't expect a lot from a newly opened shop-first they need customers.They're not going to order huge amounts of stock and reptiles in without knowing what sells..
I'm going to pop in too some time.I spotted them in the newspaper then found them searching on the forum: victory:


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

They have only just set themselves up so dont have too much stock in the way of equipment but the livestock was varied considering. I'm sure they will start to fill their shop over the coming months. Just nice to have a new shop open, especially in this economic climate. Lets hope they can hold their own. Plus they may be small but they are SO much better than one of the other Rep supplying shops in the area. Give em a chance. I dont have any connections with this place, it just seemed that people are always crying out for new shops nearer to them, so we should maybe support the newer smaller businesses. Especially when the people running them are keen and also keep reps themselves. They're trying to start a rep night too, so folks can meet and natter. I'm sad and lonely so i'll probably be hanging round these like a bad smell!!

Sam


----------



## bigfishseller (Jul 15, 2008)

dont worry my shop in spalding will be open in week or two.
tell me wat u want ill try my hardest to get for you


----------



## tish5566 (Apr 18, 2008)

i've been in and had a look around.First impression..not impressed.I know they are newly opened so i'm allowing for that.But tiny tortoises on heat mats!
Now bracing myself for the backlash!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

tish5566 said:


> i've been in and had a look around.First impression..not impressed.I know they are newly opened so i'm allowing for that.But tiny tortoises on heat mats!
> Now bracing myself for the backlash!


no, tiny tortoises on heatmats is bad.


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

Oooh.. didnt see the little torts on mats.. ooh..


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

when we went in there was baby yemen chameleons in a tiny custom aquaria tank with no heating or lighting, we was stood next to a couple asking about them and one of the people in there was telling them they are nocturnal so don't need lighting and they was getting there heat from the viv they was stood on.


----------



## mushroom (Dec 21, 2008)

*dk reptiles*

hi i have been in and chatted to dave and chirs in the shop and whats nice peps . and they have lots of new reptiles in . i asked them to get me some new snakes that was not in the shop and the next week i had them how good is that i like the shop alot and it all changed in there so give them a go:no1:


----------



## tashoir (Feb 12, 2009)

bigfishseller said:


> dont worry my shop in spalding will be open in week or two.
> tell me wat u want ill try my hardest to get for you


Whereabouts in Spalding. Although I live in Wisbech, I find myself in Spalding a lot, would be handy to know where you are for future reference.


----------



## barty (Jan 7, 2010)

they r goting from strenght 2 strenght u need 2 give shops chance 2 find their feet its all a lerning curve but i wish them well daves a experenced reptile keeper whos reptiles r his passion but he did have 2 empty vivs 2day because i took the animals home with me 2 common boas and a bearded dragon fun


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

and i know that area really well, just dont go there anymore.. shame, sounds great


----------

